# Solar powered fence



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with using a solar powered fencing, or heard of pro's vs con's?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Solar pewered fence*

I tried a regular 5 wire electric fence and it didn't phase them. I was hoping to be able to use a solar powered one to corral them while camping rather than high lining them.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

What a horrible day! We ended up going with a solar powered fence with an output voltage of 10,000. Does anyone know if this can harm a kid? It's working great, better than I thought a solar powered one might. The kids don't seem to get it though! They get a zap and scream like crazy, act like they've been traumatized, and go back and do it again later? We tested it and they're getting a shock, but I had heard it would only take them once or twice and they wouldn't go near it? One of my more "nervous" guy's, a togg, got shocked and then got his leg stuck around it and acted pretty weird for awhile. We are really new to livestock and all this, will this hurt them? I'm such a crazy, freaked out goat mom! Advice please! :?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Any electric fence needs to be flagged pretty heavily with 
colored plastic long ribbons. For first timers (goats) exposed to the fencing. Or any time you move the fence to a different spot. 

The ribbons flap in the wind and let the goats know it is there.
They should be suspisious of the flags. So when they approach it
they just barely touch it to see what that flag is all about.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I didn't know about the flags, thanks for the advice. The electric fence is on the outside of the regular fence, to keep predators out. I thought the boys would get a shock or two and stay clear, but they are still small enough to fit their little heads through the fence and in their liitle minds the grass on the other side is way better :roll: I think I over reacted, but they just made such a horrible noise when they got shocked. I guess I need to toughen up a bit, but I also want to make sure they won't be hurt.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm no expert...but my fence is only 4000-5000 volts and it is plenty strong. 10000 seems a bit high...but dangerous :?: Mine is to keep them in and off the fence and also to keep preditors out. It is an electric net fence. They respect it and rarely get shocked anymore just stay away. I even let the batery get low and have no troubles with them testing it.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

The net may be better since they can't see an obvious way to get through.

Mine just plow through five wire.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

My 5 wire electric fence works great, but I did have to introduce the goats to it / teach them to respect it.

The high voltage on a good electric fence does not harm the goats, because itâ€™s low amperage and very short duration (unless perhaps they get tangled in the fence). High voltage just allows the spark to jump a little further.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Perry is correct. It is the amperage that kills not the voltage. Thats why your 110 volt kitchen outlet can kill you while a 10,000 volt fence only gives you a good zap. Higher voltage fences also known as "High Impedance fences" or "weed burners" perform better with grass and other obstructions that may touch the fence because they effectively burn the weed off where it touches the fence saving you a lot of time checking to make sure the fence isn't grounded out somewhere and not working. They also work better on dry ground. Lower voltage fences or "Low Impedance" fences generally don't have enough power to burn weeds and can easily be grounded out if a weed or small limb touches it. At that point the fence is not going to work. Either will work to keep goats in you just need to be aware of the differences.

I hang tinfoil strips on the wire with a dab of peanut butter on them for training new goats about the fence. A lick of the tinfoil leads to a well placed shock to the tongue and they generally stay clear of the fence after that. It may even break them from liking peanut butter. LOL


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, the peanut butter on the foil trick is way too much for me :lol: I think they're learning though and everyone is still alive! Sometimes I just need to relax and let them be goats, I'm too over protective of them. :roll: 
We are going on our first camping trip with them this weekend and will try out the temporary solar fencing, can't wait!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Rex said:


> Higher voltage fences also known as "High Impedance fences" or "weed burners" perform better with grass and other obstructions that may touch the fence because they effectively burn the weed off where it touches the fence saving you a lot of time checking to make sure the fence isn't grounded out somewhere and not working. They also work better on dry ground. Lower voltage fences or "Low Impedance" fences generally don't have enough power to burn weeds and can easily be grounded out if a weed or small limb touches it. At that point the fence is not going to work. Either will work to keep goats in you just need to be aware of the differences.


"Weed burner/High Impedance" fences are not generally solar though are they?


----------

